# peperoni trocknen



## dorschiie (10. August 2006)

hat zwar nichts mit fischrezepten zutun .
aber ich wollte mal wissen wie man die kleinen netten schoten trocknet.
ich habe eine von diesen pflanzen im garten und weiß nicht wie ich sie weiter verarbeiten soll.
es sind rote schoten.
wer kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Guck doch mal bei google da gibts jede Menge dazu ...

z.B.
http://www.pepperworld.com/kulinarisch/trocknen.htm


----------



## dorschiie (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

danke schön.
hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## dorschhai (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Welche hast du im Garten? So richtig schön scharfe?


----------



## dorschiie (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

ja sollen feurig scharf sein.
und sind schon schön rot.


----------



## dorschhai (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Hm Rot sind viele, aber sie unterscheiden sich extrem im Geschmack. Wenn sie so scharf sind das sie dich umhauen wäre ich dran interessiert |bla:

Ich liebe die Kunst der scharfen Speisen... :l


----------



## dorschiie (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

als sie noch grün waren hatten sie eine gute schärfe die roten habe ich noch nicht getestet. 
werde ich die tage aber noch machen.


----------



## Lachsy (10. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*



dorschhai schrieb:


> Hm Rot sind viele, aber sie unterscheiden sich extrem im Geschmack. Wenn sie so scharf sind das sie dich umhauen wäre ich dran interessiert |bla:
> 
> Ich liebe die Kunst der scharfen Speisen... :l



Tobias wenns Ärschlein brennt ist der mensch gesund :q :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Ziehe sie auf einen langen Faden, indem Du mit einer Nadel den Strunk durch stichst.

In etwa so sollte es aussehen... #h

http://www.eidetik.athost.de/index.php?showimage=183


----------



## dorschiie (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

alles klar 
ich habe die ersten aufgefädeltund aufgehängt.
mal sehen wie es wird.
danke an euch.


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Als Tip nebenbei
Grabe sie zum frühen Herbst aus und pflanze sie in einen Blumentopf um. Dann ab ins Haus damit. Dann haste auch über Winter immer frische Peppis. Die tragen bis zu 3 Jahre lang.
Mach ich auch immer so.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Pannenfischer (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Als Tip nebenbei
> Grabe sie zum frühen Herbst aus und pflanze sie in einen Blumentopf um. Dann ab ins Haus damit. Dann haste auch über Winter immer frische Peppis. Die tragen bis zu 3 Jahre lang.
> Mach ich auch immer so.
> 
> Gruß Sven


 
Echt,noch nie probiert,wenn's klappt supi Idee!Danke!|wavey:


----------



## dorschhai (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Als Tip nebenbei
> Grabe sie zum frühen Herbst aus und pflanze sie in einen Blumentopf um. Dann ab ins Haus damit. Dann haste auch über Winter immer frische Peppis. Die tragen bis zu 3 Jahre lang.
> Mach ich auch immer so.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Oha, danke für den Tip wenn das funzt! #6


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Das funzt 100%. Mache es ja schon seit Jahren so.

Als 2te Info. Die schärfste Pepperoni ist eine rote, die ausschaut wie eine kleine Paprika, Habe sie selber. geht durch die Büx durch. *buha*

3te Info. Pepperoni werden in 2 Schärfeskalen eingeteilt.
Die europäische Version ist 1 bis 10 wovon 10 die schärfste ist.
In den südlichen Ländern, sprich wie in Thailand, Mexico oder ähnlichen Ländern gibt es eine Skala von 1 bis 36.
Das sind die Infos die ich so über Pepperonis habe.
die europäische 10er entspricht ca. die 25er-28er südliche.

Am besten ist es, wenn ihr die Pepperoni dann vom Busch pflückt, wenn sie leicht verschrumpelt ist. Dann hat sie so ziemlich die größte Schärfe erreicht.

Zum Trocknen braucht ihr sie nicht unbedingt aufhängen. Es geht auch, wenn ihr sie auf eine normale Fensterbank packt.
Nur ab und zu drehen.


Sven


----------



## dorschiie (12. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Als Tip nebenbei
> Grabe sie zum frühen Herbst aus und pflanze sie in einen Blumentopf um. Dann ab ins Haus damit. Dann haste auch über Winter immer frische Peppis. Die tragen bis zu 3 Jahre lang.
> Mach ich auch immer so.
> 
> Gruß Sven


gut das meine im topf ist.
da brauche ich nicht buddeln.#h


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*



dorschiie schrieb:


> gut das meine im topf ist.
> da brauche ich nicht buddeln.#h




Ha, so eine faule Socke!!!!:q :q :q :q 


Sven


----------



## Holz (12. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Du kanst die Dinger auch einfach im Ofen trocknen und danach in einer Kaffeemühle mahlen. Doch Vorsicht: der Staub in der Luft "reizt etwas" die Atemwege => im freien machen.... :q 
Übrigens, wen's interessiert: ein Bekannter von mir züchtet Peperonis und hat so an die über 30 Sorten bei sich rumstehen. Da sind Dinger dabei, von sehr schmackhaft bis zu absolut tötlich.... er hat Sorten dabei die aus verschiedenen Teilen der Welt kommen . Wer Interesse an sowas hat, ich kann gerne per PM Kontaktdaten vermitteln.


----------



## dorschhai (12. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Oha die Kontaktdaten nehm ich gerne #h Schickst du mir ne PN?


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: peperoni trocknen*

Holz ich hätte auch gerne die Adresse.
Suche immer neue Sorten.


Sven


----------

